# Gebrauchtboote links ......



## HD4ever (14. April 2006)

bin nach bestandenem SPF auf der Suche nach nem größeren Boot ....
gibts interessante links die ich noch nicht kenne ;+ |kopfkrat
bisher guck ich immer mal hier neben 3-2-1 :
best-boats24.net
gebrauchtboote.net
zh-boote.de
falls andere gute Seiten zum suchen immer her damit .... :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Also ich kenne da noch www.boatshop24.com und was ist mit www.dhd24.com. Dann auf Boote.

Wir sehen uns in 14 Tagen#h


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

ahaaaaaaaaaaaa..................
hab nochn paar brauchbare links auf der Seite vom BAC gefunden ... |bla: #6
boat4you.dk
boat-world.com
boatshop24.com


----------



## Käptn Ahab (15. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Hallo HD4ever

Was schwebt dir denn nun vor!!!

Du warst doch ganz zufrieden,oder nicht!!! 

Gruß


----------



## uwe103 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

@HD4ever

Moin Jörg,

watt iss datt denn ;+   wirst Du jetzt in eine höhere Liga aufsteigen???

Habe in den genannten Links mal gestöbert. Sind ja einige schöne Teile dabei die mir auch zusagen würden. Also, hilft nix, im Herbst startet hier wieder der nächste Kurs für den SBF. Das muss ich dann wohl auch mal hin.

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche und eine glückliche Hand bei der Auswahl #6


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

ja, bin mit meinem Terhi auch gut zufrieden .....
allerdings verfalle ich mehr und mehr dem Reiz des Ostsee Schleppangelns (anbei Bilder vom letzten WE) und dafür ist ein Gleiter aufgrund des leichteren seitlichen Versatzes nicht so gut geeignet und ein wenig länger schadet da ja auch nicht unbedingt :m
habe bisher so 2 Stück im Auge die meiner Meinung nach einen guten Kompromiß zwischen Ostseeschleppen aber auch Süßwasserangelei auch noch mit Ruderbetrieb sein müssten .....
einmal das 
*Crescent 465* oder das *Terhi Nordic 6020* .... 
beide Modelle gibt es auch mit Windschutz oder kleiner Schlupfkajüte vorn (wie bei dem Crescent unter "weitere Bilder" ),
zusammen mit nem 25-30 PS AB würde mir das schon gefallen :k

also- falls mal jemand was hören sollte .... her mit den Infos !!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Moin,

hier gibs manchmal auch gute Gebrauchte::m 
www.Trolling.dk
dann unter Markedsplads


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

oh ja - schöne Dinger dabei ! #6 *schwärm*


----------



## uwe103 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Hallo Jörg,

ich selbst könnte mich im Augenblick nicht entscheiden, wenn ich ein Boot auswählen müßte. Aber für einen Kauf hat es bei mir momentan auch noch Zeit. Zunächst steht der SBF an (geht bei uns erst wieder im Herbstlos). Dann will ich erst mal bei dem einen oder anderen mitfahren und auch Boote ausleihen um Efahrungen zu sammeln. Neues Auto, welches ja dann auch als Zugmaschine für nen Trailer herhalten muss, ist dann sowieso fällig und dann das Boot. Immerhin habe ich es von hier bis Fehmarn 300 Km. Also für nen Tagesausflug m.E. um 100 Km zu weit.

Wünsch Dir eine glückliche Hand bei Deiner Wahl.


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

ja ich sag dir das mit der Qual der Wahl .... |uhoh:
wird schon werden ... ein paar Wochen ohne Boot würde ich wohl auch noch gerade so überleben können ... :m


----------



## Käptn Ahab (17. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Hallo HD

Ich würde dir eher zu einem Boot in der 5m Klasse raten,so Crescent 499 o.ä.,
damit hast du ein Boot was sich zum trollen auch in anderen Gefilden(Simris oder Bornholm) gut eignet und bist erstmal gut versorgt!!!
Ansonsten fängst du in 2 Jahren wieder an was anderes zu suchen!!
Eine 499 ist wirklich eine gute Basis um einTrollingboot daraus zu machen,Schlupfkajüte,Steuerstand(evtl.Autopilot),Trolllingbar,30-50 PS Motor und schon hast du ein Boot mit genügend Freibord,womit du auch bei Windstärke 5 noch vernünftig Angeln kannst!!! Gewichtsmäßig hält sich das Teil auch noch in Grenzen,so das du dir um das Zugfahrzeug keine Gedanken machen mußt!!!
Zur Bootslänge nochmal,der Grundsatz lautet LANG LÄUFT!!! und auf guten Geradeauslauf kommt es bei einem Trollingboot nun mal an,vom Sicherheitsaspekt des größeren Bootes mal ganz zu schweigen !!!
Also gut Überlegen !!!!!

Gruß Der Skipper


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Da kann man Käptn Ahab nur zustimmen. Das 499 ist ein Superteil - aber man muß schon schauen, wenn man es gebraucht haben will. Ein Freund fährt das 465 - auch eine Waffe in der Hand des kundigen. Aber für die weiten Touren sicher auch begrenzt.

Uwe 103
zu weit um ans Meer zu fahren?? Ich wohne 15 km von dir entfernt und habe in dieser Saison schon 20 Touren rauf und runter hinter mir. Manchmal einen Tag aber auch mal ne Woche. Man muß fahren, wenn die Verhältnisse passen.
Derzeit sieht es so aus, als bekäme meine Prophezeiung vom Februar recht: _Wer weiß - vielleicht haben die Zögerer schon die halbe Schleppsaison verpasst_..
Derzeit sieht es fast so aus, als hätten sie die ganze Saison verpennt.


----------



## HD4ever (17. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

klar ... gibt immer bessere Boote ....
hab mir letztes WE einige der 465 in Großenbrode angesehen, fand ich wirklich gut die Boote !
wie gesagt will ich das nächste Boot ja auch im Süßwasser gebrauchen und mich damit auch mal per Ruder an ne Schilfkante legen usw.
hab ja hier in HH quasi die Qual der Wahl bei den Bootsangelgewässern ... :m
nur für die Ostsee und auch hauptsächlich nur für die Schlappangelei würden mir bestimmt einige andere einfallen die noch besser dafür wären ...
mal sehen was sich so finden läßt ....


----------



## uwe103 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe 103
> zu weit um ans Meer zu fahren?? Ich wohne 15 km von dir entfernt und habe in dieser Saison schon 20 Touren rauf und runter hinter mir. Manchmal einen Tag aber auch mal ne Woche. Man muß fahren, wenn die Verhältnisse passen.



Moin Dolfin,

gehe mal davon aus, dass Du mit den passenden Verhältnissen das Wetter an der Küste meinst. Wenn das stimmt, werde ich wohl in den kommenden Jahren noch nicht mal auf die 20 Touren im Jahr kommen, da ich mich zuerst nach meinem Arbeitgeber und der Familie richten muss. Wenn der Zeitrahmen passt kann ich auch fahren und dann muss zusätzlich die Wetterkomponente stimmen.
Will damit sagen, dass ich nicht jede zweite Woche mal nen Tag zur Insel hochdüsen kann :c


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Nordic 6020 - *ABS* "alles schön und gut"... 

http://www.terhi.de/reparatur.html


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

jo - das 6020 ist schon cool ! 
finde ich allerdings auch eher selten gebraucht ... #d ... und so gut wie gar nicht mit nem Windschutz oder Schlupfkajüte ... :c
hab ja nun auch nen Terhi und der ABS Werkstoff hat schon was ... #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> und der ABS Werkstoff hat schon was ... #6


So war es aber nicht gemeint :q eher andersrum


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

man ... was für ein Kampf ... |uhoh:
wälze Internetseiten noch und nöcher aber absolut nix was meinen Vorstellungen ( und vor allen denen des Preises :c ) so entspricht ..... #q
Boote mit möglichst kleinen Schlupfkajüten, die einem nicht zu viel Platz zum Angeln wegnehmen scheinen absolute Mangelware zu sein ... #c


----------



## detlefb (20. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

http://www.gebrauchtboote.de/cgi-bin/gebrauchtboote.cgi?ct=mboote&md=second&id=17238&min=&max=


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Von denen gibt es viele 

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/werften/m/h/hille/1373891.htm


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Was hälst Du denn von einer Orkney? Habe keine Ahnung wie aktuell das Angebot ist, aber schau doch mal:

http://www.blank-eck.de/html/body_flohmarkt.html


----------



## Tärna (29. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Hier noch eine Adresse 
http://Euroboats.com
Mfg. Tärna


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du denn von einer Orkney? Habe keine Ahnung wie aktuell das Angebot ist, aber schau doch mal:
> 
> http://www.blank-eck.de/html/body_flohmarkt.html




cool !
sone kleine Orkney hätte natürlich was !!!!! die 520 wäre mir zwar noch lieber aber das Gespann mit dem 25 PS 4-tackter wäre natürlich spitze ! #6
muß ich ja vielleicht mal schauen .....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (29. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Hi #h 

4,30m mit Schlupfkajüte wäre mir persönlich zu klein, du willst doch auch noch Platz zum angeln haben. Wenn du dich ernsthaft vergrößern möchtest solltest du es gleich, soweit finanziell möglich, richtig tun sonst läufst im halben Jahr wieder los. Und einen Kompromiss zu finden für die Ansprüche die du hast Salzwasser schleppen, Süßwasser rudern wird meiner Meinung nach fast unmöglich sein.

Wünsch dir eine glückliche Hand für was auch immer du dich entscheidest :m


----------



## HD4ever (30. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

ja da hast du wohl recht ...
gibt da aber schon einige mit denen das möglich wäre ....
ih glaub ichmuß evtl. ein wenig sparen - aber den Sommer so ohne Boot ist ja auch Mist .... #d
hier gibts nochn Orkney 14 aber nur mit 8 PS - da war das andere Angebot schon besser mit 25 PS 4-tackter


----------



## HD4ever (30. April 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe keine Ahnung wie aktuell das Angebot ist,




......nicht mehr aktuell ... #d


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ......nicht mehr aktuell ... #d


 
Dat is Schade. War aber auch wirklich ein sehr gutes Angebot. Ja, das Internet ist halt sehr schnellebig :c
Hast Du Deine Terhi eigentlich in ebay verkaufen können? Als ich mal reingeschaut habe, war der Stand noch unter 1.100 Euronen. Es lebe die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität. |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

jo - Terhi hat nun ein anderer boardie bald im Einsatz ....
der Motor steht noch im Keller aber wird evtl. auch bald das Boot eines anderen boardies ziehren...... #h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

.... warum verkaufst du den Motor ?

Kauf dir doch lieber dat neue Boot ´ne Nummer grösser und häng den alten AB ran.

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

die Boote die mich interessieren werden alle mit Langschaftmotoren gefahren .... mein Yamaha ist nen Kurz-,Normalschaft ....
dran gedacht hab ich ja auch schon ..... sparsam,zuverlässig und würde auch reichen - vor allem fürs Schleppen ....


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

*Fündig und über Preis einig geworden* !!!|laola:|laola:
HD4ever II wird bald auf allen Weltmeeren ... äääää Ostsee und einigen HH'ern Binnengewässern zu finden sein !!!   |bla: :m
Motorleistung zwar noch ausbaufähig - aber erstmal werd ich mit den 8 PS vorlieb nehmen (müssen) ...  
man - was freu ich mich schon jetzt auf die 1. Ausfahrt !!!!   :l


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. #6
Was hast denn gelöhnt? und kommt der mit 8 PS auch einigermaßen vorwärts?


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

nee - nen Renner wird das nicht mit 8 PS #d
mit 10 PS ist das angegeben mit 10,5 Kn ... dementsprechen weniger ... 
15-20 sollen dann schon mal letzendlich hinten dran hängen als 4-takter .... da ist sie dann angegeben mit 17 bzw 22 Knoten ....
das wäre schon gut ausreichend für meine Zwecke .... |bla:  4000.- werd ich hinblättern, aber alles noch nicht soooo alt ... Boot '96 - Motor '02


----------



## kevkeding (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Moin HD4ever,

freut mich, dass du fündig geworden bist #6 (auch wenn´s kein Terhi Nordic 6020 ist).
Ich glaub mit ´nem Orkney hast du ´ne gute Wahl getroffen. Orkney-Boote sollen ja gute Rauhwassereigenschaften besitzen.

Zum Motor: Wichtig ist die Zuverlässigkeit, damit er dich wieder sicher in den Hafen bringt. Der Rest kommt mit der Zeit.

( .....übrigens -nur mal so erwähnt -,vielleicht hast du ja zum Jahresende Interesse an ´nem 15 PS Mercury 4Stroke. Ich möchte mein Terhi um 10 PS erweitern.)

So, nun viel Spass und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal in Neustadt oder auf Fehmarn.
Apropro Neustadt:r : Wollte kürzlich 2x in der Kunya slippen. Beim ersten Mal vorher angerufen; Antwort: "alles kein Problem, auch wenn gekrahnt wird, höchstens ein bischen warten". 
Was war?? ...nix mit slippen|evil: !!! 1 x versperrte der Schlitten den Slip beim 2. Mal im Slip geparkte Yachten - echt toll!
Was blieb: 2 x teures Slipen in der Ancona Marina (15,- Euro). Bei 2. Mal war der Hafenmeister so "freundlich", dass er auch noch 50,- Euro Schlüsselpfand verlangt hat|krach: . 

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

mit dem Motor hört sich gut an !!!!
sag mir Bescheid wenn du den verkaufen willst !!! #h  :m |bla: 
Ja, hatte den gleichen Mist letztens mit der Kuja Werft ... #q 
Tag vorher angerufen - kein problem angeblich - nächsten Tag alles dicht geparkt mit Kajütbooten ... #q


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Schickes Boot! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. Habe ich mit meinem Orkney-Tipp ja gar nicht so verkehrt gelegen. |schild-g 


Mast- und Schotbruch und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

nee hast du nicht ! :m
vor allem hab ich das Boot mit dem Preis als Vergleich 
hergenommen und so noch 500 EUR runter gehandelt !  :q:q:q  #6


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Na, dann hat sich der Link ja gelohnt!  

 :m Übrigens, ich trinke gerne Bier    #g


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

das kriegen wir schon hin wenn wir uns mal über den Weg laufen !!! :m


----------



## micha357 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

Hallo!

Suche auch ein Boot 4,5-5,5m lang.
Am Besten wäre es wenn alles komplett. (Motor 30-50 Ps, Trailer)  
Meine vorstellung ist ein Aluminium Boot der Marke (Buster, Alumacraft oder Lund)
Vieleicht habt ihr ja dazu ein paar Links ich suche schon lange und habe das Netz schon fast durch.
Das dumme dabei es gibt viele Anbieter aus dem Ausland und ich kann kein Auswärtz.
Der Preis sollte so 10-12000 € sein.

Gruß micha357


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

schau mal da www.neueboote.de den kenne ich pers. boris ist okay
und hat viele gebr. boote an der hand auch wenn sie nich auf der Hp sind einfach mal anrufen und fragen!!


----------



## micha357 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal da www.neueboote.de den kenne ich pers. boris ist okay
> und hat viele gebr. boote an der hand auch wenn sie nich auf der Hp sind einfach mal anrufen und fragen!!




Hallo!

Dank für deine Antwort ein super Boot aber leider GFK möchte gern ein Aluboot haben aber den Link werde ich mir mal beiseite schaffen.

Gruß micha357


----------



## Stokker (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> nur für die Ostsee und auch hauptsächlich nur für die Schlappangelei würden mir bestimmt einige andere einfallen die .....
> 
> Das musst du mir mal näher erklären. Oder hast du eine neue Angelart erfunden..


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebrauchtboote links ......*

haha ... irgendwie sind meine Finger auf der Tastatur manchmal halt fälschlicherweise schneller als die Augen ... :m


----------

